#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Construction Program Management

## Han Ah kwang

Construction Program Management (Best Practices and Advances in Program Management Series) by Joseph Delaney
English | 2013 | ISBN: 1466575042 | 199 pages | PDF | 11,4 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Although construction is one of the largest industries in the United States, it lags behind other industries in its implementation of modern management techniques such as those contained in the Standard for Program Management (the Standard) by the Project Management Institute (PMI).

Construction Program Management details the successful use of the PMI approach for the construction of capital programs. It demonstrates, through case studies, how implementation of PMIs set of tools and techniques can improve the chances of program success.

Exploring tactical and strategic management methods, the book outlines a structured, process-based approach to construction program management that leverages structure to bring order to what can otherwise feel like an overwhelming challenge. The opening chapter focuses on basic definitions of project management and program managementhighlighting their similarities and differences. A summary review of the Standard describes how these management concepts can be applied to capital construction programs.


 Explains how to apply the principles of PMIs Standard for Program Management to construction programs
 Describes the difference between leadership (strategic) and management (tactical) skills
 Compares and contrasts the program management principles included in the PMI Body of Knowledge with those of the Construction Management Association of America (CMAA)
Through the use of case studies this book provides students, practitioners, and stakeholders with a guided tour through each phase of the program management life cycle. Using language that is easy to understand, the book shows that with the right team, the right leader, and the proper implementation of the steps outlined, all programs can obtain true success.See More: Construction Program Management

----------

